# More pictures from Pallina Valentina's Birthday party



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

And a friend came to visit with her 3 fluffs......





























And this is Pallina Valentina the first day we saw her at the breeder.....





























and some more first pictures when we first got her.....





















This next picture shows Pallina Valentina and Girlie Dolcina (R.I.P.) in the framed picture.

Little did I know how this picture would be so symbolic for me.

For those of you who know my story with Dolcina (R.I.P.), exactly on January 23, 2012, I was flying back with Dolcina from Boston to California
from a visit to the Neurologist Dr. Sisson after he analysed her GME illness. 

What a coincidence that Pallina Valentina was born exactly on January 23rd.
She must have been planned by the Almighty to ease the pain on me.
She is so smart and playful and friendly and just the right pupp to give you the joy that all of us deserve. I got her in April of that same year after losing Dolcina.










So now, you Pallina Valentina, deserve one of these too:

P...........Pretty and Playful:happy:

A ..........A Happy Birthday and MAZAL TOV:drinkup:

L...........Loves to give kisses:smootch:

L...........Lovely little fluff:wub:

I............Incredibly friendly:goof::goof::goof:

N...........Not ever having "an accident" :aktion033:

A...........Adorable pupp:heart:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. One can see how much love you ha e for them. Happy bithday to little Vale!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! You are a great Mommy full of so much love. What lucky fluffs!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sammy I just love all these pictures. We don't see enough of your fluffs. You look fabulous and very happy surrounded by all your babies!!! What a great party for Valentina.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Love the pictures Sammie and the girls are the sweetest!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sammie, those pictures are such a joy to see. It brought the biggest grin to my face. I still feel sad remembering your sad journey with Dolcina. Truly, Valentina came to earth to be your angel. :wub: Sometimes our beloved ones have another calling, but I do think they send us one of their sisters to continue to care for us with their sweet love.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

great pics!!! Your fluffs are very lucky to have you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a fun party!!! All of your girls are adorable! How in the world did you get the fluffs to keep their party hats on?? That pic of Valentina on the sidewalk is just so cute!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sammy, I wish I could have been there to help you and your fluffs celebrate! Pallina Valentina is such a precious little girl! I love the pictures.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So sweet  I remember when you brought Pallina Valentina home 

I think you are amazing! SIX fluffs each with a birthday hat on for all those photos! I couldn't even get my 2 to wear them for a few seconds LOL


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love those pictures especially when Valentina was a little puppy!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Paulina Valentina is a beautiful angel here on earth! Just precious!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - very poignant hearing about your trip from Boston and Valentina's birth. Beschard! Meant to be. I know how much you loved Dolcina and am so happy that Pallina Valentina has brought more joy back into your life. You went through a lot. Love the b'day pix. Everyone looks like they were getting into the party mood. What was the cake?


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Awww what a pretty lil sweetheart!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

TLR said:


> We don't see enough of your fluffs. What a great party for Valentina.



:forgive me::forgive me::forgive me: I'll try to do better:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




Sylie said:


> Oh Sammie, those pictures are such a joy to see. It brought the biggest grin to my face.Truly, Valentina came to earth to be your angel. I do think they send us one of their sisters to continue to care for us with their sweet love.



:goodpost:





Furbabies mom said:


> How in the world did you get the fluffs to keep their party hats on??



:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:







Snowbody said:


> Sammy - very poignant hearing about your trip from Boston and Valentina's birth. Beschard! Meant to be. What was the cake?


Raspberry?!? I think:drinkup:


....and:ThankYou: for all the well wishes.....Pallina Valentina sends:smootch::smootch::smootch:to all SM aunties



*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my that was great........... thanks for sharing with us!!! I loved the birthday party that was awesome


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Can See The Love And Happiness On Your Face. You Light Up In These Photos-I Cant Say Enough About Them.*
*Iam Just Wowed By Them. Thank You For Posting Them-They Made My Day. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou:

From Pallina Valentina and from me for your posting on her birthday....
your pupp Yogi is adorable too, I am always enjoying seeing his pictures:heart:

Sammy


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh what a fabulous party for your girl !!! BEAUTIFUL pics !!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the picies, a couchfull of fluffs and birthday party hats!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sammy, these are gorgeous pics of you and your babies and a fun birthday party! 
So cute to see them all wearing heads and keep them on, too!

What a coincidence with Pallina Valentina's date of birth, but it was meant to be!

Enjoyed watching all your lovely photos! 

Alexandra 😘


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pics of the birthday girl, her sisters and friends! So nice to see you, my friend


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a nice birthday!!! You guys know how to party!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Sammy -- don't know how I missed this. Everyone (including you) looks soooooooooooooooo adorable and cute.


----------

